# Puppia Pics



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I got my blue and yellow puppia harnesses yesterday so i took some pics of them modeling them  i thought the yellow would be solid yellow and the black sorta blends into Leilas dark blue but thats ok. Maybe later ill get her a different one. The lady from Pitter Patter Paws was so nice and sent a little squeeky bear toy for them. They showed their appreciation by chewing his ear off  












































































heres a funny one of tyson barking at something, crazy little chi!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very nice,i love the pink one!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Those are really nice.
Awwww I love your chi's, sooo cute


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

They look adorable. I love the Puppia harnesses.
btw... can I come swim in your pool? :wink: It looks so nice compared to our 40 degree weather!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

I looove your babies


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

wow what fabulous pics! It must be brilliant living in the US. The chis must love being able to run outside all day long in the wonderful weather!

My little boys get so cold here at the moment and the weather forecast keeps threatening snow (not chi friendly)


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I loooove the Puppia harnesses- I really need to order a couple for Madison and Rylie


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Jessie22 said:


> I loooove the Puppia harnesses- I really need to order a couple for Madison and Rylie


They're really nice.. however... even the smallest ones don't fit weazle


----------



## bev (Feb 9, 2006)

Great harnesses, cute dogs. :angel13: S


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Awww...they look great!! Are those smalls? I am assuming they are. Cheryl Bridges is awesome. She is a super nice person to deal with, and emails you back with a reply to your emails like in five minutes. I swear she sits by her computer all night..lol


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh wow, those are spiffy!! They look great in them! :wink:


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

This looks really, really good!!! I love them! :wave:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

those are real nice! and now your chis are so colorful! hehe


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

thank you everyone! theyre all wearing size small. Its awesome how Leila being 4 lbs fits fine in it and Chloe being just under 7 lbs does too  

The weather down here has been so nice. We had a nice cool front come through earlier this week. I know you guys dealing with winter weather are possibly a bit jealous but dont worry, because in a couple months when we're in the high 90's and close too 100 degree heat ill be jealous of you  the pools still too chilly for me! but its open and waiting for all you brave ones!  

i definitely reccomend Pitter Patter Pawz. Cheryl was very attentive and so nice. Her prices are the best too :wave:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

They look great! All three of your babies are so precious. 

The Puppia harnesses are really cute too, they seem like such nice harnesses, I wish they made just a little smaller one so I could get one for Cosette. She has one from Petsmart, but these seem like they would be far more comfortable.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

How small can the smalls adjust to? I really want to get one for Rylie, but she is only 2.5lbs... she has a Mini Halti one from Petsmart, but I really can't stand it, but I can't seem to find anything else that will fit her.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

the chest piece measures approximately 10 inches around (wear they stick their head out). Its a little lose on Leila but not much at all. She wears her harness as small as it goes around her chest and back and its about 12 inches including the buckle part. Shes 4 lbs but petite so maybe if Riley is built a little bigger she could wear it.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

is the neck adjustable they look comfortable.great on your chis as well.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rylie's chest is pretty big... she's built like a tank, lol, but is just tiny. 

I think I am just going to go ahead and order a couple... and if Rylie's doesn't fit her, she will hopefully grow into it!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Leila is the opposite. shes pretty tall and long but very petite. her head and paws are soo tiny! i think youll be very happy with the puppias


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ooo I definitely want one for Carl! The blue one would look lovely with his fur. 8)


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Cosette's only about 8-9 inches around the chest.  If she was younger I'd order her one but at one she probably isn't going to grow enough more. Deedlit's got a big chest so she should be fine.  I'm just not really happy with my petsmart one.


----------



## chloebella (Feb 24, 2006)

Those look like very comfortable harnesses!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I ordered Puppia harnesses for Madison and Rylie, and I can't wait for them to come. I'm hoping that Rylie will grow into hers- otherwise, Madison will have to wear hot pink :lol:
***EDIT: I'm not happy with the Petsmart ones, either. Rylie has a Mini Halti harness, and it is really thin and hard to adjust. Madison has a Halti harness as well, and it seems to get tighter and looser while he is wearing it. The choices there aren't very good for small dogs.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

yay! im sure youll be very happy with them. What color did you decide on for madison?


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Those look great! What beautiful pictures too.  Your little ones are really cute.

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

I love the 2nd picture, sticking her tongue out going "I look hot so leave me alone!"


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

thank you! chloe def has one of those personalities. she has more facial expressions than i do! i know exactly what shes thinking. i tease her if shes being cranky and kiss her all over


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

Tank just got his Puppia Harness yesterday  I gotta take pics cuz he's so darn cute! I got his in green.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Madison is getting a light blue harness


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i was wondering where did you purchase your Puppia harnesses and did they come with a leash and how long?


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I LOVE thos harnesses and I LOVE your dogs! Leila is a blue like my Tyke right? I wanted to get a pink or purple one of those harnesses for Amber and a blue or green one for Tyke but I haven't seen that harness small enough for him. I almost ended up getting him a ferret harness! He is basically the size of one. Actually 2 of mine are bigger than him!

Amber (3.3 lbs) with the ferts!

http://img428.imageshack.us/my.php?image=amberferts0xy.jpg


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

http://www.pitterpatterpawz.com/index.html 

This is where I ordered mine. They come as a leash and harness set, or you can order them separately. Cheryl is a very wonderful person to do business with. If you have any questions, you can email her and she will help you out.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

BlueMo0nz said:


> I LOVE thos harnesses and I LOVE your dogs! Leila is a blue like my Tyke right? I wanted to get a pink or purple one of those harnesses for Amber and a blue or green one for Tyke but I haven't seen that harness small enough for him. I almost ended up getting him a ferret harness! He is basically the size of one. Actually 2 of mine are bigger than him!
> 
> Amber (3.3 lbs) with the ferts!




thank you! yes leila is blue like your tyke  he is soo teeny and so cute!




i also got mine through pitter patter pawz. cheryl is soo nice and responds very quickly. the leashes are 4 ft long


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

your chis are beautiful and those harnesses loo fab on them....
i loveee your leila!!!!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

wonderful pics! I have the pink and yellow too but now I am wishing I got the blue. You have a beautiful chi family there!


----------

